# Rosies blog - she thinks we're going to badminton!!! silly mare!



## thehorsestop (Feb 10, 2013)

Rosies weekly Blog! oh god she thinks were heading for Badminton now! get a grip woman! Rosies Blog - 06.05.13


----------

